# First Post, need a standard horizon DS30 depth sounder



## oorion (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my first post. I am urgently needing a replacement for my standard horizon DS 30 depth sounder. I have a Cat 27 that I am trying to get out of the slip the first time this year! I checked ebay to no avail. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey oorion - welcome to SN dude. Have you check the SN store?


----------



## oorion (Oct 22, 2009)

*standard horizon DS30 depth sounder*

yes I have looked at the SN store and ebay. I really would like to find one since I dont want to cut a new hole to mount a different design.

Thanks for your response


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 29, 2009)

I have one in my cal 29 as well and the transducer is no longer operation. I understand that Standard Horizon is no longer in the business of selling these and do not sell replacements. I have heard and read that they are 200 khz and that another sensor on the same khz will work .. I HAVE NOT CONFIRMED THAT!
But, i am in the same boat as you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Horzion Ds 30 Depth Finder*

Hello-
I have a Horizon DS 30 Depth Finder, I just took out of my boat , it was working fine, but you will need to use your transponder and the line was cut on this one. Let me know if your interested.
thanks,
Larry


----------

